# Modern rod blank in a vintage spin-cast handle



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello again guys. I've got a thing for vintage freshwater gear. I'm particularly a fan of old Johnson Century reels. The old timers had it right in my opinion when they built rods that had a recessed reel seat so the combo was easier to hold. Most of these old handles have the blank simply inserted into the end of the handle. Have any of you had any experience with, or seen, a modern rod built around an old spin-cast handle? I'm telling you! This could be a beautiful thing!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Gotta love the classics.


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

I have built or rebuilt a couple of them for my older uncle's with graphite blanks... they just love them.
Barry


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

It's a cool idea, and would definitely be something different. I would think not having the blank run through the grip would make the rod less sensitive though.


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm sure theres advantages and disadvantages. The old timers still caught fish though (if not more).


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tom Kirkman's modern interpretation. No need for spiral wrapping if the line is under the blank.


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

thekingfeeder said:


> Tom Kirkman's modern interpretation. No need for spiral wrapping if the line is under the blank.
> 
> View attachment 8065


That is quite the novelty! I wonder how it works when flipping?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

wskitchen said:


> Hello again guys. I've got a thing for vintage freshwater gear. I'm particularly a fan of old Johnson Century reels. The old timers had it right in my opinion when they built rods that had a recessed reel seat so the combo was easier to hold. Most of these old handles have the blank simply inserted into the end of the handle. Have any of you had any experience with, or seen, a modern rod built around an old spin-cast handle? I'm telling you! This could be a beautiful thing!


Are these pics of your reels and rod or are they advertisment pics?

If yours nice rod and reels.


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

Orest said:


> Are these pics of your reels and rod or are they advertisment pics?
> 
> If yours nice rod and reels.


I wish to the Lord they were mine. I've found a few nice specimens on Ebay that I am frothing at the mouth to buy! I've got to sell some of my crap first and then I will move on them.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

WS, clean out your inbox.


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

thekingfeeder said:


> WS, clean out your inbox.


Done!!!! Sorry bout that!


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

This is what I'm after fellows!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330800541308?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

The original question, I believe, was could a vintage reel seat/handle be reworked using a blank made from modern materials? The answer is yes. but why??

I have an old rod that has a ferrule at the front of the handle/seat. It would be fairly easy to fabricate a blank of modern material(graphite/composite) with a ferrule and fit into it. Others without the ferrule would have to be ground out to accommodate the new blank. An easy job; really. IMO

I am not be inclined to do so, because it would not be an 'antique' any more. JMHO C2


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

wskitchen said:


> This is what I'm after fellows!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330800541308?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


Did you win? I just checked still open for bids.

Shipping is very high.


----------



## FishingFreak (Sep 17, 2012)

WOW, i just picked one of those up at yard sale for pennies... 

Reel is stripped out... works once in a while. I was going to use it as a decoration. Let me know.

Make me an offer...


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey guys. Sorry I didn't check back in. I got two Johnson Century 100b's off of the bay in mint condition. Twenty dollars for each of them. The second one had been tampered with and the drag pin had been removed from the drag striker plate. I put that back in place and all is well now. I'll post pictures of the combos soon.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I was at a antique last weekend in soutnern Virginia and found one in the original box, with papers for $46. 

It showed some use; a little dirty.

I didn't buy it as I thought it was a bit much.


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

Orest said:


> I was at a antique last weekend in soutnern Virginia and found one in the original box, with papers for $46.
> 
> It showed some use; a little dirty.
> 
> I didn't buy it as I thought it was a bit much.


That was definitely a bit high. Mint condition with papers and all will go for 50 - 75. Some folks like to find a box, a paper, throw a reel in it and call it NIB when its not.


----------

